# Sage quickpay year end update



## PMan (11 Dec 2006)

Hi,
We recently bought QuickPay and have now received an invoice for the year end update.  Given that we've just shelled out for QuickPay and are still only a few employees having to pay another few hundred euros does not seem like good value.

Does anybody know if the update pack is required?  Can we manually edit the various items that need to change for the next tax year i.e. tax rates, etc.  Most of these are just changes in bands from what I can see.  The only one that might require a change in the software is the 2.5% health levy for people  earning over 100k - not a problem for us just yet.

Any feedback appreaciated.


----------



## NHG (11 Dec 2006)

Its a scam really.  You do need to pay the invoice even to complete your year end for this year!  I think its terrible.  I have Quickpay, which I find very good, but I think that it is a smart thing to do so that we won't move to any other wages package!  My cd and instructions arrived last week.

Would love to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## z107 (11 Dec 2006)

*Note: I'm affiliated with Payback Payroll.*


I personally think this is outrageous. We've had many customers change over because they were charged for updates. (Sage make it very easy for us! )

If you buy Payback Payroll, you get a licence for a full year including all updates and upgrades (and of course year end processing!). You can also set up unlimited companies and employees. The 2007 version also has a fully integrated online timesheets facility

It doesn't cost 'a few hundred euros' either, it's €99+VAT.

You can also try before you buy
http://www.payback.ie


----------



## Towger (11 Dec 2006)

NHG said:


> My cd and instructions arrived last week.


 
That is very soon after the budget. Does it handle the 2.5 Health Levy and increase in BIK loan rates?

Towger


----------



## z107 (12 Dec 2006)

> That is very soon after the budget. Does it handle the 2.5 Health Levy and increase in BIK loan rates?



I'd doubt it. I don't think the Department of Social Welfare have even released the new PRSI rates yet.


----------



## Yachtie (12 Dec 2006)

As for any Sage product, end of year update is included in your Sage Cover. The invoice OP received is for a Sage Cover which includes telephone support throughout the year and the end of year update. 

CD that was received by another poster does not include adjustments to tax bands, decrease in the higher rate of tax of health levy increase for 100k+ earners. This can be downloaded from Sage website as part of your payroll year end procedure. 

We have no problem retaining our customers. A lot of people prefer to pay a little bit extra for a product that is developed and maintained by a well known (should I mention worldwide?) company rather than a cheaper product thay've never heard of. 

OP, if you have any questions or need assistance running your year end, PM me and I'd be glad to help!


----------



## z107 (12 Dec 2006)

> We have no problem retaining our customers.


 Many of our customers _were_ either Sage Micropay or Quickpay users. We're now also getting Take Five converts.



> A lot of people prefer to pay a little bit extra for a product that is developed and maintained by a well known (should I mention worldwide?) company rather than a cheaper product thay've never heard of.


Not according to a recent survey we undertook. (Aug 2006) I would suggest that people try a few different products before deciding which one to buy. Expensive doesn't necessarily mean better.

Incidentally, many of our customers prefer to buy from a 100% Irish owned company.


----------



## busymam (12 Dec 2006)

The Advance Notice of PRSI changes for 2007 went on the welfare website today.

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/anprsi.pdf


----------



## PMan (13 Dec 2006)

Yachtie said:


> As for any Sage product, end of year update is included in your Sage Cover. The invoice OP received is for a Sage Cover which includes telephone support throughout the year and the end of year update.
> 
> CD that was received by another poster does not include adjustments to tax bands, decrease in the higher rate of tax of health levy increase for 100k+ earners. This can be downloaded from Sage website as part of your payroll year end procedure.



Thanks for the feedback.

Are you saying, with the Sage Cover I have in place for this year I can download an end of year update from the Sage website that will allow me close out this year and will include the changes required to run payroll for next year?

Is there are URL for this download?

I understand that the invoice I have is for next year's cover, just trying to figure out if I need to pay it right now.


----------



## Towger (13 Dec 2006)

busymam said:


> The Advance Notice of PRSI changes for 2007 went on the welfare website today.
> 
> http://www.welfare.ie/publications/anprsi.pdf


 
It is such a messy system. 2.5% on earnings over 1925 per week. 2.5% on all earnings over 100100, but only if your earning are over 480 per week. I have also been told by SW you can get (apply for) a refund of the extra .5% if your earning for the year are less than the 100100. So why bother with the weekly limit at all, except to follow BC instructions!!! SW knew nothing of the increase until it was read out in the budget. It will cost as much to manage as it will bring in.

Towger


----------

